# SKS Bike-Marathon 2017



## ForG (29. Januar 2017)

Hi,

die Anmeldung zum 
SKS Bike-Marathon 2017 ist seit 18.00 Uhr geöffnet - ich bin dabei!

http://www.mega-sports.de/

Gruss

ForG


----------



## myxor (30. Januar 2017)

Schnell anmelden, letztes Jahr war die Anmeldung nach kurzer Zeit geschlossen und die maximale Teilnehmerzahl erreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (30. Januar 2017)

Die Anmeldeseite war erst mal out of order. Bin Nr. 391! Und das nach ca. 10 min.


----------



## C-Schicht (31. Januar 2017)

Letztes Jahr war wirklich alle Plätze sehr schnell weg. Dieses Jahr gibt es sogar 2 Tage nach Startschuss noch Plätze


----------



## trauchhaus (31. Januar 2017)

Hab mich jetzt angemeldet


----------



## Anfang010609 (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mich zum ersten mal zum SKS Bikemarathon angemeldet und direkt die 25,00€ überwiesen.
Gibt es jemanden mit Erfahrung, wie lange es ungefähr dauert, bis die endgültige Bestätigung folgt, dass man Startberechtigt ist?


----------



## C-Schicht (5. Februar 2017)

Hi
Ca 2 Tage, denke Dienstag bist Du auf der "anderen" Liste


----------



## ForG (5. Februar 2017)

Ich warte immer noch auf die Bestätigung. Überwiesen habe ich sofort.


----------



## Schwitte (5. Februar 2017)

ForG schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf die Bestätigung. Überwiesen habe ich sofort.


Wohin? 
Normal sollte man in 2-3 Tagen auf der Startliste erscheinen, also mit Startnummer.
Evtl. den ID-CODE aus der Mail vergessen mit auf der Überweisung zu schreiben, oder IBAN verkehrt?


----------



## b8kerman (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
bei mir hat es letztes Jahr auch lange gedauert, obwohl ich schnell überwiesen habe, einfach noch etwas Geduld haben. 
PS: Dieses Jahr ging es schneller trotz gleicher Vorgehensweise.


----------



## C-Schicht (5. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mich Sonntag angemeldet.
Montag Mittag online überwiesen (Sparkasse zu Sparkasse) und Mittwoch war ich drüben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timsky (5. Februar 2017)

Ich bin augenscheinlich zu blöd die "andere Liste" zu finden.
Kann mal jemand einen Link zur (vorläufigen) Starterliste hier einstellen?
Danke!


----------



## ForG (5. Februar 2017)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Evtl. den ID-CODE aus der Mail vergessen mit auf der Überweisung zu schreiben, oder IBAN verkehrt?


Direkt aus der Mail kopiert!
Bekomme ich dann eine Bestätigungsmail oder erscheint man auf einer Liste (die ich nicht finde)?


----------



## Anfang010609 (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

die Liste ist hier http://my5.raceresult.com/66733/ unter Teilnehmer zu finden.


----------



## C-Schicht (5. Februar 2017)

Teilnehmer inkl Startnr. Haben bezahlt/Geld ist angekommen und sind dabei....


----------



## ForG (5. Februar 2017)

Danke!
Da bin ich ja beruhigt!


----------



## basti22382 (6. Februar 2017)

Schade, zu spät gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfang010609 (17. März 2017)

Hallo,

sind die Höhenprofile für den SKS Marathon in Sundern am 29.04.2017 schon irgendwo zu sehen.


----------



## trauchhaus (17. März 2017)

Ich hab sie mal angeschrieben.


----------



## Eddigofast (17. März 2017)

Fun Runde


----------



## Schwitte (17. März 2017)

Fun Runde vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## Eddigofast (17. März 2017)

Ja, von 2016


----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. März 2017)

2017 wird's anders.


----------



## Eddigofast (18. März 2017)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> 2017 wird's anders.



Wo steht das?


----------



## Kottenstroeter (18. März 2017)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Wo steht das?


Auf der Homepage.
Wenn es dieselbe Strecke wie letztes Jahr wäre, wäre ja auch schon das Höhenprofil drin.
Aber keine Sorge, wird sich gegenüber den Vorjahren nicht viel dran ändern (können).
Die Berge rund um Sundern und Hagen sind ja nicht "gewachsen".


----------



## trauchhaus (21. März 2017)

Habe soeben die Antwort erhalten und Profil ist online.


----------



## Schwitte (21. März 2017)

Sieht auf den ersten Blick ähnlich wie letztes Jahr aus, oder täusche ich mich da?
Wobei, 1.486hm bei der ersten/55km Runde hat mir mein Garmin noch nie angezeigt....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForG (21. März 2017)

Sieht doch nett aus...


----------



## Eddigofast (25. März 2017)

Habe einen Startplatz für die 30km Runde abzugeben.


Update: Der Startplatz ist vergeben!


----------



## bambam309 (28. März 2017)

Moin. Ich habe einen Startplatz für die 55 km bzw. 100 km Strecke für 30€ (normale Anmeldegebühr) abzugeben.


----------



## Anfang010609 (2. April 2017)

Hallo,
sind zu der kurzen Distanz die GPS-Daten irgendwo zu bekommen?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. April 2017)

da die strecke sicherlich nicht so einfach zu genehmigen war, sowie sicherlich auch über privatgelände führt, werden keine gps tracks veröffentlicht.


----------



## ForG (2. April 2017)

Spätestens nach dem Rennen ist der Track im Netz...


----------



## Schwitte (3. April 2017)

Hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (3. April 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> da die strecke sicherlich nicht so einfach zu genehmigen war, sowie sicherlich auch über privatgelände führt, werden keine gps tracks veröffentlicht.



Richtig, genau deswegen ist dieser auch nicht online. Wird meist ein wenig geändert bzw. angepasst. 
2016 war gegenüber 2015 auch ein wenig anders.


----------



## larres (4. April 2017)

Das ist korrekt. Letztes Jahr war noch langweiliger als sonst... Deswegen starte ich da auch nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (4. April 2017)

Macht nix, finden sich genug andere.


----------



## rokl58 (15. April 2017)

Bin 2015 und 2016 den langen Abstand gefahren. Waren deutliche Unterschiede im Parcours (nicht nur "ein wenig anders"), was deutlich wird wenn man sich die Tracks in Google Earth anschaut. Selbst km/HM geben das schon an: 2015: 101.3 km / 2441 hm; 2016: 97.5 km / 2238 hm (Abstand gemessen mit Speedsensor; Hoehenmeter erfahrungsgemaess weniger zuverlaessig). Dieses Jahr geben die Organisatoren mehr als 2600 hm an, was ich noch nie in Sundern-Hagen gefahren bin.

Was ich schade finde ist, dass die Organisatoren keine Zuschauerpunkte angeben. Im allgemeinen ist der Parcours nicht sehr zuschauerfreundlich. Wildewiese ist waehrend des Marathons fast nicht mit dem Auto zu erreichen und ansonsten bleibt eigentlich nur die Ortsdurchfahrt nach ca km 53 (Hagen, An der Kar).


----------



## sunny1766 (20. April 2017)

Moin.
Muss leider meinen Startplatz abgeben und finde nichts wo ich jemanden ummelden kann!
Weiß jemanden wo das steht?


----------



## Hafenmeister (20. April 2017)

Du musst jemanden Finden der deinen Platz haben möchte und dann höflich per E-Mail Anfragen ob sie Teilnehmer Daten umschreiben. Wir hatten bis gestern auch einen Platz gesucht und die Organisatoren haben das dann einfach umgeschrieben.


----------



## sunny1766 (20. April 2017)

Danke für die chnelle Antwort. Habe SKS mal angeschrieben, aber bisher nichts gehört!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. April 2017)

[email protected]
hatte auch eine Ummeldung auf meinen Namen. Mit einer Email hat das gut geklappt.
Daten von dem ursprünglichen Teilnehmer und Daten von demjenigen, der den Startplatz übernimmt. 
Habe den Startplatz von Eddigofast übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. April 2017)

Gibts evtl. ein Foritreffen in Sundern?


----------



## NeoRC (21. April 2017)

kann 2 Startplätze für die Kurzstrecke in Sundern vermitteln.
Wer Interesse hat, bitte PM mit Handynummer.


----------



## Ravega (23. April 2017)

Gestern leider nicht zur offiziellen "Probefahrt" nach Sundern geschafft.
Frage zur Streckenbeschaffenheit an die Mitgefahrenen:
Irgendwelche neuen grob geschotterten Abschnitte oder durchgeweichte Streckenabschnitte?
Info wäre wichtig für die passende Reifenwahl. Danke!!


----------



## Deleted 324346 (23. April 2017)

Ravega schrieb:


> Gestern leider nicht zur offiziellen "Probefahrt" nach Sundern geschafft.
> Frage zur Streckenbeschaffenheit an die Mitgefahrenen:
> Irgendwelche neuen grob geschotterten Abschnitte oder durchgeweichte Streckenabschnitte?
> Info wäre wichtig für die passende Reifenwahl. Danke!!


Mach ne vernünftige Reifen Kombi drauf und gut ist. Oder fährst du um den Sieg mit?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2017)

würde er das machen, würde er wahrscheinlich nicht fragen.
die schnellen leute können nicht nur geradeaus fahren, wenn sie wenig profilierte reifen montiert haben.


----------



## C-Schicht (23. April 2017)

Hi
Am besten ( meiner Meinung nach) nen alles Könner...
Da es laut Wetter App in der Woche noch nass wird... und die Temperaturen auch nicht wirklich zulegen...
Da ich Conti. Fan bin würde ich zum x-King oder Race King greifen...auch gern als Kombi.
Bin aber auch nur FUN Fahrer!!! Und der Olympischen Gedanke zählt


----------



## Eddigofast (23. April 2017)

C-Schicht schrieb:


> Hi
> Am besten ( meiner Meinung nach) nen alles Könner...
> Da es laut Wetter App in der Woche noch nass wird... und die Temperaturen auch nicht wirklich zulegen...
> Da ich Conti. Fan bin würde ich zum x-King oder Race King greifen...auch gern als Kombi.
> Bin aber auch nur FUN Fahrer!!! Und der Olympischen Gedanke zählt



Race King wird reichen, das ist überall so trocken das man nichts Grobes benötigt, die schnellen Jungs+Mädels sowieso nicht.


----------



## C-Schicht (23. April 2017)

Denke ich auch.
Die schnellen Jungs  & Mädels fliegen ja eher, als das sie fahren.
Ist schon der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (23. April 2017)

Richtig, eh nur max. zwei etwas feuchte Ecken, dafür benötigt man kein grobes Profil! ;-) 
Wenns ganz nass ist muss man nur auf der Wiesenabfahrt WildeWiese etwas aufpassen...

Kostet auch auf den ersten Asphalt Kilometer bis hinter Hagen nur Kraft! ;-)


----------



## j0kkel (27. April 2017)

Grüßt euch,

habe leider noch kurzfristig meinen Stratplatz für die 55km Strecke, Hobbyfahrer abzugeben.

Wer mag?? 
WhatsApp [0151 59404894]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## e.biemold (27. April 2017)

Frage an leute die in der region wohnen. Hat es seit Sonntag noch viel geregnet?  In Holland regnet es fast jedes Tag aber nur  kleine Menge.


----------



## Eddigofast (27. April 2017)

e.biemold schrieb:


> Frage an leute die in der region wohnen. Hat es seit Sonntag noch viel geregnet?  In Holland regnet es fast jedes Tag aber nur  kleine Menge.



Hallo,
es hat nur wenig geregnet, morgen soll es mal einen Schauer geben aber am Samstag wird das schon wieder trocken sein, auf der Strecke gibt es nur wenige Stellen die noch Naß sind. Temp. beim Start ca. 6-8° Grad


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (27. April 2017)

War heute noch rund um Sundern mit dem Bike unterwegs...
Alles trocken! [emoji6]


----------



## ollithekid (27. April 2017)

Hallo, habe noch spontan einen Startplatz über 55km abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Timsky (28. April 2017)

Bin leider ebenfalls verhindert und biete meinen Startplatz für die 55 bzw. 100km-Runde an.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.

Gruß Tim


----------



## C-Schicht (29. April 2017)

Hi
Der SKS Bike-Marathon war heute wieder Mega 
Wetter hat mitgespielt, Strecke war sehr gut ausgeschildert es gab nix zu meckern.
Bloß den Nutrixxion Stand habe ich verzweifelt gesucht
Sonst Top


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (29. April 2017)

Ich fand es auch Megacool heute. Für mich war es mein erster Marathon, und es war
eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung. Die Strecke war Bombe, die Organisatoren auch, 
und hier nochmal vielen lieben Dank an @Eddigofast für den Startplatz und an @Race-Kralle88 
für den andauernden Support und an @Sauerland-Guide für die aufmunternden Worte hier 
in der Unterhaltung, vor dem Start und im Ziel. Leider hab ich ein ganz schlechtes Gedächtnis 
für Gesichter, daher bin ich Euch dankbar, wenn ihr mich ansprecht


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2017)

C-Schicht schrieb:


> Bloß den Nutrixxion Stand habe ich verzweifelt gesucht


warum hätte da einer sein sollen?


----------



## C-Schicht (29. April 2017)

Nutrixxion ist Sponsor und in einer Info Mail war halt nen Hinweis das am Start wieder ein Stand ist.
2016 war bei der Startnummer Ausgabe auch ein Stand....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (29. April 2017)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ich fand es auch Megacool heute. Für mich war es mein erster Marathon, und es war
> eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung. Die Strecke war Bombe, die Organisatoren auch,
> und hier nochmal vielen lieben Dank an @Eddigofast für den Startplatz und an @Race-Kralle88
> für den andauernden Support und an @Sauerland-Guide für die aufmunternden Worte hier
> ...



Da hat mir heute schon ein wenig das Herz geblutet das ich heute nur Zuschauer war, aber so habe ich auch mal sehen können wie weit sich das Feld auseinanderzieht, das bekommt man als Fahrer gar nicht mit. Unglaublich wie schnell die Spitze unterwegs ist. Ich habe es für meine Freundin sausen lassen, weil ich für sie auch mal der Helfer/Coach sein kann und sie beim Wings for Live in München unterstützen möchte. https://www.wingsforlifeworldrun.com/de/de/


----------



## ForG (29. April 2017)

Vorbei ist es, schön war es!
Nächstes Jahr geht es von vorne los...
Aber die Angabe der hm war etwas geschönt, oder? Bei mir waren es 1241 hm...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (30. April 2017)

Bei mir standen 875 Hm auf dem Tacho. 5 Hm weniger, als in der Ausschreibung angegeben. Passt also


----------



## C-Schicht (30. April 2017)

Hi
Bei mir steht nur 778hm und max 400hm.... denke da lieg ich ganz daneben


----------



## ForG (7. Mai 2017)

Wieviel km? Bei mir waren es die 55


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (8. Mai 2017)

Ich bin die 30 km Funrunde gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nelkenberg (13. Mai 2017)

C-Schicht schrieb:


> Hi
> Der SKS Bike-Marathon war heute wieder Mega
> Wetter hat mitgespielt, Strecke war sehr gut ausgeschildert es gab nix zu meckern.
> Bloß den Nutrixxion Stand habe ich verzweifelt gesucht
> Sonst Top


Den Stand habe ich ebenfalls vermisst. 

Ansonsten war es wieder eine top Veranstaltung


----------



## Deleted 324346 (20. November 2017)

Gibt es schon Infos, wann die Anmeldung für 2018 geöffnet wird?


----------



## C-Schicht (20. November 2017)

War die letzten zwei Jahre Ende Januar.,..


----------



## Schwitte (20. November 2017)

Jepp.


----------



## C-Schicht (30. Januar 2018)

Hi
Anmeldung ist offen...
Sind aber nur noch wenige Plätze frei ... erstmal....


----------



## Thomas B. (30. Januar 2018)

Hat evtl. mal einer die 55km-Runde letztes Jahr auf Strava aufgezeichnet und kann diese mal verlinken bitte? Ich bin das letzte mal 2015 dort mitgefahren und die Strecke hat sich ja durchaus verändert.


----------



## CrossX (30. Januar 2018)

Weiß wert ob die 30km Strecke zu 2017 gleich bleibt? 
Davon gibt's genug Gps Daten im Netz


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (30. Januar 2018)

Bin für die 30 km gemeldet. Denke, die 30 km Strecke wird gleich bleiben. 
Keine Ahnung, ob das auch für die Marathonstrecke gilt


----------

